# Epson printer driver working, how to fix warnings?



## moesasji (Apr 12, 2014)

I've just installed PCBSD and noticed that support for Epson class inkjet printers are mostly lacking from the ports-tree even though drivers are available for Linux. I had an Epson WF-3520 printer/scanner fully working on Slackware, so knew that the source was available and the steps to get it going.  

The good news is that my printer (Epson WF-3520) now works using the source that Epson distributes for linux with the Makefile below; It in fact builds from source so doesn't even use the linux compatibility layer. This implies that most recent Epson Inkjet printers should in fact work fine in contrast what the posts in this and other fora seem to say. List of Epson printers supported by this driver can be found here and it is long.

Bad news is that the test-requirements listed in the porters handbook still give me warnings that I can't get rid of.  I think I'm missing something regarding the shared library that gets installed, but don't see how to fix it. 

Any suggestions on what I should do to fix the warnings listed below the build-file as I'm out of ideas and lack experience with the ports system:

The Makefile as I have it now:

```
# $FreeBSD$

PORTNAME=	epson-inkjet-printer-escpr
PORTVERSION=	1.4.0
CATEGORIES=	print
MASTER_SITES=	http://download2.ebz.epson.net/dsc/f/03/00/02/71/40/d81129c2d066e3ee33b41e4dfcf2a4d414d1f22f/
DISTNAME=	${PORTNAME}-${PORTVERSION}-1lsb3.2

MAINTAINER=	spam@gmail.com
COMMENT=	Epson Inkjet Printer Driver (ESC/P-R)

LICENSE=	GPLv2

USES=		libtool

LIB_DEPENDS+=	libcups.so:${PORTSDIR}/print/cups-client \
		libcupsimage.so:${PORTSDIR}/print/cups-image

GNU_CONFIGURE=	yes
CPPFLAGS+=	-I${LOCALBASE}/include
LDFLAGS+=	-L${LOCALBASE}/lib

CONFIGURE_ARGS+=	--with-cupsfilterdir=${LOCALBASE}/libexec/cups/filter \
			--with-cupsppddir=${LOCALBASE}/share/cups

WRKSRC=		${WRKDIR}/${PORTNAME}-${PORTVERSION}

.include <bsd.port.mk>
```


```
[hge@dwarfstar] /home/hge/packages/epson-inkjet-printer-escpr# make check-orphans
====> Items missing from pkg-plist (check-orphans)
```

Really not sure why items should be missing from the list generated by `make makeplist`. Comparing with the generated package the only thing I notice is that the pkg-plist is missing the license installed triggered by setting the license. Might be intentional that it is not removed? 

Other warning I see is when running `make stage` with DEVELOPER=true in make.conf


```
====> Running Q/A tests (stage-qa)
Warning: /usr/home/hge/packages/epson-inkjet-printer-escpr/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libescpr.so.1 is not stripped consider using ${STRIP_CMD}
```

This one worries me more as it seems to indicate that something more fundamental goes wrong during the install-stage. So hopefully someone has some thoughts/suggestions on how to fix these remaining issues?

ps) I haven't yet looked at the scanner, but that was working under Linux for me as well, so think it should be possible to get it running as well.


----------



## moesasji (Apr 13, 2014)

moesasji said:
			
		

> ps) I haven't yet looked at the scanner, but that was working under Linux for me as well, so think it should be possible to get it running as well.



The scanner does in fact work using xsane with a minor edit of config files. This is needed as net autodiscover doesn't see my scanner as was the case on Slackware. The change needed is to explicitly put the IP-address of the scanner in : /usr/local/etc/sane.d/epson2.conf as follows:


```
net 192.168.1.68
# net autodiscovery
```

Not an elegant fix, but it works. Note that this requires a `chmod +rw /usr/local/etc/sane.d/epson2.conf` as strangely enough these config-files are read-only for root. After this edit the scanner should show up, similar to below:


```
hge@Pulsar:/usr/local/etc/sane.d$ scanimage -L
device `epson2:net:192.168.1.68' is a Epson PID 0899 flatbed scanner
```

ps) Probably worth checking whether the scanner shows up prior to editing that config file.


----------



## pathiaki (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi, what is the status on this?  I was just given an Epson WF-2530.  If this works, I'm all set.  However, the Makefile no longer works and I don't see this in ports.


----------

